# Building a fly tying setup



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Well personally I wouldn’t buy a fly tying kit because they come with a ton of materials you will never use. Although there are some kits on 239flies that look nice but they are fly specific. That being said I would pick 2 or 3 flies you want to tie and buy the materials needed for those and get really good at tying those 2 or 3 flies. Then build your stash of materials from there. You could buy a kit of your basic tools to get you started however. Dr Slick would be my choice but Loon has a good one as well, just kind of bulky for my taste. And most importantly, don’t think you will save money on flies if you start tying them yourself. It can be a costly but very gratifying hobby so enjoy it!!


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Feather rain has a good plan. Take that plan to a local fly shop if you can to get the materials and tools you need. You can probably find a video for each of those three flies with a material list


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

Definitely buy everything separate and not in a kit. Buy a decent vise that will last you and so you don’t have to get a better one in a few months. I have really liked my peak rotary vise and it’s not too expensive. Buy a decent bobbin because if you buy a super cheap one it will cut your thread and make you go insane when you’re half way into a fly. All the tools such as bobbins and scissors from Loon are great and pretty affordable. I also agree with the comments above. Find a few flies that will suit your needs for the targeted species and location you’re in and buy those materials first and then work your way from there. Just BEWARE it’s an addictive hobby and will lead you to spend $100+ on materials every time you go to a fly shop.


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

Agree with everything said so far. A really good affordable vice that I recommend for new tyers is the Griffin Odyssey Spider. Pick two flies you want to tie and just get those materials, then build from there.

I spend way more money on tying stuff than rods, reels, and other gear!


----------



## TXredchaser (May 12, 2021)

I started tying this year and bought a cheapish vise and almost immediately I wanted a rotary vise I would definitely start with one. Ya and same deal pick a couple flies and get the materials for those. I already have a bunch of junk that I will probably never use. I got a basic tool set from Loon and that has been fine.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dr Slick and Loon make good tools. I started with a used Renzetti Traveller 2200 and a Dr Slick tool kit. I picked 2 patterns, watched a couple tying videos on those patterns, and bought the materials and tied them over and over again until I got them down pretty good. Honestly, the best tool I had when I was learning was a pack of sharp razor blades to undo my terrible work. Recycle those hooks and eyes.


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

I have a renzetti vise I'll let go, let me grab a few pics this afternoon.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Renzetti makes a great vice.
Drew Chicone's fly tying ebooks are great for learning, he really breaks down how much material to use on a particular fly.
Enjoy the journey, you will really impress yourself with the first couple ( just like baby pics of ugly babies) adorable...


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

backbone said:


> Renzetti makes a great vice.
> Drew Chicone's fly tying ebooks are great for learning, he really breaks down how much material to use on a particular fly.
> Enjoy the journey, you will really impress yourself with the first couple ( just like baby pics of ugly babies) adorable...


I second that, Drew’s books are great!! I have several of them in paperback. And yea the first few can be, well rough to put it mildly. But you will be surprised how many fish will eat an ugly fly…


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

A lot of fly shops will have vises on display, and offer some hands on instruction. Let them know what you're looking for and budget. It's surprising what a good local shop can offer.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

All great advice. I would add that it helps to buy the fly you are going to start tying so you have a great reference on proportions and positioning in hand for comparison. you can subscribe to Drews’ newsletter for free and he puts a fly of the month in it, and I do recommend his books strongly, starting with Feather Brain.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Featherbrain said:


> I second that, Drew’s books are great!! I have several of them in paperback. And yea the first few can be, well rough to put it mildly. But you will be surprised how many fish will eat an ugly fly…


I was just listening to a podcast in which the host talked about a Bahamian guide tying a string from the mop he kept in the splashwell to a hook, cinching it down with some flouro, fraying the ends, and proceeding to land a fish to prove that exact point!


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for the input, all! I need yet another [niche, expensive, gear-heavy, obsession-inducing] hobby like I need a hole in the head, but I'm excited to get started!


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

verystrange said:


> I have a renzetti vise I'll let go, let me grab a few pics this afternoon.


Definitely interested; thanks!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

j_f said:


> I was just listening to a podcast in which the host talked about a Bahamian guide tying a string from the mop he kept in the splashwell to a hook, cinching it down with some flouro, fraying the ends, and proceeding to land a fish to prove that exact point!


Bohemian bonefish are different animals than anywhere else on the planet.
Maybe you could do that with a Louisiana red too, but good luck anywhere else...

Edit: I see your from Louisiana, so your in luck!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

A good starter fly is a clouser. Material cost is low and you can easily find the materials to tie it.

While there are some times it may not be the best, it is also never the wrong fly to tie on.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> A good starter fly is a clouser. Material cost is low and you can easily find the materials to tie it.
> 
> While there are some times it may not be the best, it is also never the wrong fly to tie on.


I agree a clouser is a great starter (my first fly as well). In my opinion a seaducer would be my second one to start tying. So in addition to using deer hair or craft fur and learning to tie in lead eyes and bead chain eyes for the clouser the seaducer will help you with working with feathers. And it’ll introduce you to palmering materials.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

j_f said:


> Looking to start tying my own flies; should I start with a kit or build my own setup? Recommended tools/models/sources for materials? Thanks in advance!


I would also recommend visiting your local fly shop (if at all possible) and letting them know what you’d like to do. Most shops can/will offer hands on opportunities as well as possible tying classes. Building some rapport with the shop will also pay huge dividends when buying or selecting materials or having tying questions in the future.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

I was going to suggest the Clouser as a first fly but @BrownDog beat me to it. 

I'll stay with that opinion and say it can also be your second fly as well. I would start with synthetics, such as SuperHair and Faux Bucktail. Once you get comfortable tying the fly, switch up to real bucktail and learn how different materials handle, well, differently. Then you can start playing around with the Half & Half, which incorporates feathers into the mix and will help you learn to avoid the one fatal mistake we all make: Not tying sparse enough.

You should also get in the habit of testing your flies in water with a leader. The Clouser is a great fly to show you consistency. In he beginning , you will have trouble getting the eyes tied in perfectly and where they should be. Fill a large tub with water and pull a fly through it like you're fishing it. You will see how small variations in where the eyes are located affects how the fly dips and darts. The bath tub is a great place for this because it is long enough to get a good sample. Just don't do it if your significant other is also in the bathtub!

The Seaducer is a good second fly, as suggested. It will introduce palmering, which is a useful technique.

The other thing I would suggest is learning how to whip with your fingers. It is faster than using a tool and I do it often when tying my flies. I find it does two things for me:

1- If When you cut or break the thread, having the previous step whipped will prevent the fly from unravelling completely and needing to start over.

2- It adds to the longevity of the fly when the toothy critters munch on it. I usually add a dab of Sally's and throw 2 or 3 whips into that for a little added hold. Bluefish are known fly killers and sometimes the ratio is one fly-one fish. There are species like that wherever you go. Whipping with Sally helps keep the fly intact a little longer so you don't have to change flies when the fish are right in front of you.

Saltwater flies are typically larger to accept whips like this without adding bulk, especially if you use it as the last few wraps in a step.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

The Fin said:


> I would also recommend visiting your local fly shop (if at all possible) and letting them know what you’d like to do. Most shops can/will offer hands on opportunities as well as possible tying classes. Building some rapport with the shop will also pay huge dividends when buying or selecting materials or having tying questions in the future.


Yes this. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mallard1100 (Dec 18, 2021)

The Fin said:


> I would also recommend visiting your local fly shop (if at all possible) and letting them know what you’d like to do. Most shops can/will offer hands on opportunities as well as possible tying classes. Building some rapport with the shop will also pay huge dividends when buying or selecting materials or having tying questions in the future.


This is spot on. I’m just getting started myself and went to a local shop and they set me up. They also offered a free beginners saltwater tying course in a few months which I’m really looking forward too.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

There is a lot of great advise here, but I'm gonna have to recommend the 239 fly kits. Go pick two fly tying kits, and even after you tie them you'll have material left over that is used in a lot of flies. Plus they have step by step videos on how to tie them and how the material acts. Now as far as tools and vises, I'd go to your local fly shop and talk to them. I personally like my peak vise (its a cheap vise but works great) and started with the loon tool kit.


----------



## greatlakesfly (Sep 30, 2021)

j_f said:


> Looking to start tying my own flies; should I start with a kit or build my own setup? Recommended tools/models/sources for materials? Thanks in advance!


Hi John here from Great Lakes Fly Shol. First check your budget!! if it allows you to buy separate stuff go that route. There are lots of different manufacturers out there and pretty much they are all good
if you have a fly shop near buy go check them out. the vise is the most important tool.of all so dont skimp. get the one which fits you best rotary or non rotary. have the shop owner or employee take you through the steps of the vise. I sell dyna king which I think are the best. had mine for 20 plus years. tools are not so important as you can always up grade a 20 dollar bobbin and not a 200 dollar vise. what ever you choose in tools make sure you get ceramic tip bobbins. I have a short video on u tube under Great Lakes Fly Shop. check it out. cheers John


----------



## Tdh136 (Oct 29, 2021)

I agree no kit. just pick some fly's you use that are easy to tie and go from there, I bought one of these a year or so ago and have been happy with it, Support is excellect too! Atlas® Vise


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

j_f said:


> Looking to start tying my own flies; should I start with a kit or build my own setup? Recommended tools/models/sources for materials? Thanks in advance!


I agree with what everyone is saying and would add to look around You Tube for tying tutorials. Many of the folks that put them out will show you different little tricks in tying a fly. 239 Flies puts tutorials also. Locally here there are a couple of groups that meet for a "Tying Night". You get a lot of good ideas passed back and forth on what works in specific areas. 
I started with a Renzetti Traveler vice and have been real happy with it. I'm not a fan of the fly tying kits like a lot of others said. Buy your materials separately and don't over look craft stores for less expensive storage containers. Some friend use plastic food container also.
Drew's eBooks are great and he also puts out a monthly newsletter with fly ideas.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

j_f said:


> Looking to start tying my own flies; should I start with a kit or build my own setup? Recommended tools/models/sources for materials? Thanks in advance!


Hey a good starter rotary vise is a Danvise , jaws can be reconfigured to go horizonal like a Clouser jaw for saltwater patters , you got a lot of good info on your post , good luck.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> Hey a good starter rotary vise is a Danvise , jaws can be reconfigured to go horizonal like a Clouser jaw for saltwater patters , you got a lot of good info on your post , good luck.


I tied for years on a Danvise. People made fun of it because it was made of plastic. I didn't mind, I wasn't sharpening mower blades on it, just tying flies on little hooks. Danvise is a quality fully rotating vise at an affordable price. What's not to love?


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

j_f said:


> Looking to start tying my own flies; should I start with a kit or build my own setup? Recommended tools/models/sources for materials? Thanks in advance!


@j_f

Welcome to your next new potential addition. 

The local fly shop is a VERY good starting point because they need your business and they can provide valuable information like what flies, sizes, color combos, and subtleties will work in the specific areas that you fish. Subtleties count. This could keep you from spending a bunch of time and money tying relatively ineffective flies and filling your box with things that will not likely produce. IE tying a bunch of baitfish flies when shrimp/crab flies work better in your area at the times you fish. I made that mistake....... 

If you are already fly fishing and have your fly box down then you should consider how committed you are at this point. Do you jump in both feet and get a good vise and tools from the start or work your way up. Cheaper ($20) non-rotary vises can produce good flies and once you are committed you can drop the 100-200 for a good vise, base, and tools.

I'm not a big fan of kits. Get what you need as you go and if you do it for a lifetime you will build your toolbox as you go anyway. There are some guys on this forum that I know have 3-5 vices and boxes of material they can't even find. (Names are being withheld to protect my favorite lunatics)

As for materials, After tying for a while, I have settled on buying natural materials from the fly shop. Go in person to select the materials yourself until they know you and what you expect. Typically if you buy feathers/fur sight unseen online you get shipped the worst patches. They don't have to look you in the eye next time. A good shop will let you look through the material they have on hand and pick out what you want and may even help you ID the best patch at the time.

For synthetic materials, thread, epoxy, cement, hooks you can buy those online but most times I find that my local shop is the same or lower price. It comes down to if I will be in the area to stop by and shop before I actually need the material. If I will be near the shop, I will always choose to buy at the shop. Once they know your face you will start to get good local info as well.

Happy tying - fish them all, no matter how ugly they look on the vise. You will be really surprised at what catches once you start to understand and observe what effect the little things have on your own flies.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

fishnpreacher said:


> I tied for years on a Danvise. People made fun of it because it was made of plastic. I didn't mind, I wasn't sharpening mower blades on it, just tying flies on little hooks. Danvise is a quality fully rotating vise at an affordable price. What's not to love?


Glocks are made of plastic too..LOL


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Get a good vice if you know you are going to stick with it. A good vice will lock the hook in with little effort and hold it without slipping to the point the hook will bend. If it rotates, that is even better. You will need a bodkin, ceramic bobbin and scissors. You will not need a whip finisher if you learn to do it by hand. Scissors can be bought at Walmart in the sewing section, 6" fine tip that fit you hand and under $10. They will work better or just as good as $20-30 fly tying ones. If you think you need hackle pliers then try to find ones that can actually hold hackle. Pick a fly you want to tie and just get the materials for that. You will need thread for fly tying like waxed denier and if you are going to spin / stack hair get a GSP thread because it is super strong and can be pulled hard to get the hair to spin and pack. Use Sally Hansens Hard as Nails clear Hardener for head cement, it is the best I have found and you can also get that at Walmart. Eventually if you stick with it you will most likely go to UV epoxy and UV light. Get a UV epoxy that will cure hard and not tacky and a light that has wavelength for UVA spans 320 nm to 395 nm. Good luck and sorry about this poor decision to start tying your own flies. It is cheaper to buy them. You don't really need a lot of tools but the ceramic bobbin with a long neck tube is where I would put my money, maybe get a short one too.


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

I would recommend a Renzetti traveler vice with pedestal base as a good starting vice. In fact that is a vice you can use for a long time. Once you get into tying a bit of you plan to continue I would recommend if you can afford it as you buy materials for a pattern buy additional colors too. It is nice to build up an inventory of tying materials so you do not need to run out and buy stuff every time you want to tie a new pattern or an old pattern in a new color. 
mike


----------



## jnicosia (Jan 6, 2021)

239 fly kits and other's are perfect for newbie's . The step by step videos are great but I've learned through books .

Clouser's Flies
Essential saltwater flies
Pops Fleyes

Bob popovics is a master when it comes to profiles and bucktail work !


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I started with a Renzetti Traveler a long time ago and have never had a need to change. That was the brand my local shop carried. A good vice should last you a very long time and allow you to enjoy the process.


----------



## rkyslone6 (Jan 2, 2022)

Best advice I can give is check FB market and Craigslist. Often times people give up on fly tying and sell all their material dirt cheap. Have a friend who got like $500 worth of material basically for free.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

All the advice above is great. My only input would be to visit Fly tiers Dungeon. You could tie some of their cheap dubbing on a hook with bead chain eyes and catch lots. Go on there and click his YouTube button a see fies tied. Also this is a great site that you can purchase as little or as much as you want. They also have boxes of stuff. I got one for my grandson last Christmas, he ties a lot, he still has plenty left for years


----------



## bluechipfish (Jul 8, 2020)

I started tying two years ago to stay engaged in the sport while I had a few months of ankle surgery/recovery. First, you'll never regret this step. I should have started tying way sooner. Second, to offer another vice recommendation, I bought a Peak prv-g2 (around $185) and I love it. It's a little more substantial than the renzetti traveler I think, and I don't see a need to a different vice. It rotates as well. 

Good luck on your new adventure in fly fishing!


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

I started on a Peak rotary and just made the jump to a Regal Medallion but could have tied on the Peak for another 10 years. Biggest advise from me (an extreme novice) don't focus so much on acquiring all the materials in the world up front. Focus on a couple patterns you want to learn and go from there. Also check Craigslist, people love to get into tying then immediately out of tying once they realize how much time it takes.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Thanks for all the advice, folks. A few questions:


The Renzetti Traveler comes up a lot. I see that they have a saltwater version; is this necessary for larger flies?
I found the clamp -on Saltwater Traveler on sale. I think I'd prefer a base, though. Assuming I could add it later if I wanted?
Left v. right. I'm right handed, so I assume I'd want the vise on the left. Does that mean I'd order a "left" model?

Thanks!


----------

